
The Power of Persuasion - marrone
http://www.ssireview.org/articles/entry/the_power_of_persuasion/
======
marrone
The content of that article is part of the same author's book "Influence: The
Psychology of Persuasion"
([http://www.ssireview.org/articles/entry/the_power_of_persuas...](http://www.ssireview.org/articles/entry/the_power_of_persuasion/))
which is one of the most interesting books I have ever read.

Even though it is not "new" I posted it because I wanted to ask the question
of what are some of the sites out there that you have found employing those
techniques to sell their product online.

~~~
yan
I was going to post the exact same comment just now. I loved `Influence', read
it in almost one sitting. Makes you look at marketing and interaction under a
different light.

